# Vehicle Graphics for review.



## LNG24

Feel free to post your vehicle graphics here for the community to review. (warning! we like to give opinions :whistlingso if you can't take it, don't post it)


----------



## LNG24

I am going to kick it off with my car graphics. Its for a different industry and would like to here what this industry says about it. Sometimes its best to get opinions outside of our comfort zone. So here goes. By the way, I am not happy with the back at all.


----------



## rbsremodeling

----------------------


----------



## stp57

I like the whole thing, including the back. A classy job. In the immortal words of the great Fonzie: "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!"
Steve


----------



## Schmidt & Co

A couple of the van I just got done last week, and one of the van its replacing.


----------



## LNG24

@Schmidt, Looks like you have some miles on the old van! Only thing I would add is your web site. Other than that its clean and visible! I love vans for advertising!


----------



## LNG24

rbsremodeling said:


> ----------------------


 
Come on RBS! Are you just runningup your post count or ya holding back.


----------



## Framer53

Schmidt & Co said:


> A couple of the van I just got done last week, and one of the van its replacing.


 
Changed your number???


----------



## Five Star

had this done just after new year,truck is an 05 and had magnets for 3 yrs. never needed to advertise before but this year the truck has been bringing in calls!:thumbsup: and attention!:thumbsup:

just not happy with the back doors i think the top logo is to small!(the guy promised to redo it ,but that was 4 mnths ago and luckily i havent had time to take it back to him)


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Framer53 said:


> Changed your number???


We still have both. The last time I moved AT & T said I needed to get a new buisness number, so I have to pay to have the old number forwarded. Over the last five years as I have things printed I change over to the new number. We have had the old number for 25 years & don't see me ever getting rid of it entirely.


----------



## LNG24

With todays VOIP's and cheep 800 numbers. It is easier to use an 800 number and it gets forwarded to what ever land line or cell phone you have. 

I have elected to go this route and your calls get an Auto Attendant (think voice mail jail :blink: ) Not sure which service I will be using but here is one phone (dot) com


Also remember with vehicle graphics. Its more about brand recognition than lead generation. Every time the see the truck or ad its being drilled into their head. When they actually call you and you ask (I hope you ASK!) how did you hear about us? If there answerer is not I just say your ad, just saw your truck or got a flier in the mail...then it was due to repetitive brand image.


----------



## davitk

Truck gets signed Monday, rear doors stays white for the time being. 

My sincere apologies and thanks to Tom R, his van lettering looked so nice I borrowed some ideas....


----------



## Darwin

Five Star said:


> had this done just after new year,truck is an 05 and had magnets for 3 yrs. never needed to advertise before but this year the truck has been bringing in calls!:thumbsup: and attention!:thumbsup:
> 
> just not happy with the back doors i think the top logo is to small!(the guy promised to redo it ,but that was 4 mnths ago and luckily i havent had time to take it back to him)


I think your graphics are in the top 5 I've seen here. A top notch job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darwin

LNG24 said:


> I am going to kick it off with my car graphics. Its for a different industry and would like to here what this industry says about it. Sometimes its best to get opinions outside of our comfort zone. So here goes. By the way, I am not happy with the back at all.


Graphics are a little bizzy for the eyes..too much info..


----------



## Five Star

Darwin said:


> I think your graphics are in the top 5 I've seen here. A top notch job.:thumbsup:


 
thanks darwin! you guys think i should put more writing like doors, decks, etc..on the sides..?


----------



## rbsremodeling

Here is my business partners van. we going to take it back in a few to add the new website address on it. This is the picture from back of the new cards.


----------



## BuilderOne

rbsremodeling said:


> Here is my business partners van. we going to take it back in a few to add the new website address on it. This is the picture from back of the new cards.
> 
> View attachment 18554


Nice, clean and crisp. I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling

Thanks I must add. Pricing on the wraps and lettering has come down dramatically.

We are doing 2 vans 1 dump truck and 2 pickups for about 5K. We got a few quotes all were in the same price range.


----------



## BuilderOne

rbsremodeling said:


> Thanks I must add. Pricing on the wraps and lettering has come down dramatically.
> 
> We are doing 3 vans 1 dump truck and 2 pickups for about 5K. We got a few quotes all were in the same price range.


 So is this part of RBS or are you entering a new venture?


----------



## rbsremodeling

BuilderOne said:


> So is this part of RBS or are you entering a new venture?


Completely new venture. RBS will become strictly commercial Construction/Remodeling.


----------



## HitchC&L

jtpro said:


> I know a roofer like that. 15 plus years no advertising and always gets refferals.


Thats how my father has run his business. 21 years with no advertising. He does custom cabinets and millwork.

I like the concept, his idea is he doesnt have the time to give every joe off the street a price on work, most people are just tire kickers and really dont have the money to afford real high end work. He gets work from the contractors who know if they need real quality work done, theres only one place to go.

I believe fully in this idea, but I am trying to expand his business/venture on my own, and go into other construction areas, and although I havent done much serious advertising already, I plan on lettering my truck eventually. Im waiting right now because I have a new truck planned in the next year or two if I can come up with some more work.

Once I figure out my design Ill post it up and let you all have a stab at it.


----------



## BattleRidge

Kinda hard to do anything fun with these things stuck to my truck.


----------



## XanadooLTD

BattleRidge said:


> Kinda hard to do anything fun with these things stuck to my truck.


 
Looks sweet. I hadn't seen it since your initial post of what we thought. ANyhow that one looks awesome especially on the HD!


----------



## Tuckers Service

here goes nothing here is my graphic. the truck was first truck color silver birch, grid work is metallic silver. everyone loves it :thumbup: then the trailer, 
it's white with same colors can't read anything really sucks, but just order new 8x16 hercules trailer so next time NO GRID for sure and bigger Phone#s

BTW Sprinter looks awsome hope you guys appreicate your high speed internet, dail-up blows soooooo sloooooooooooooooow


----------



## StreamlineGT

This is a drawing that I made, sorry for the crudeness. I just don't have the technology to change the logo. So the logo will be on the gray truck, using white reflective lettering for the words, blue reflective for the wire. The rest will be in a silver.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Just a thought,..... Silver on gray may be hard to read while driving by at 30 mph. Maybe having the phone number in blue as well could help.

Awesome logo by the way:thumbsup:


----------

